# How soon after m/c did your cycles normalize?



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

I m/c about 10-11 weeks ago. It's been 8-9 weeks since the bleeding/spotting stopped. A couple of weeks after that (6 weeks ago or so) I had another week, on and off, of brown and pinkish brown spotting along with an occasional really mild crampy feeling. Since then, nothing. I don't know what my body's doing and it's driving me bonkers. I feel like I'm just in limbo waiting until I know what's going on with my cycles. I don't know if that second case of spotting was a really light period or if it was some residual tissue from the m/c or what. I am nursing a 3 yo so don't know if that is affecting me or not even though he only nurses a couple of times a day.

Any one here have any insight they can share with me? How long did it take for your cycles to get back to normal or even for you to see your first full cycle?


----------



## desilou (Aug 11, 2006)

i had a d & c and bled for about 12 days after. i think my period started about 28 days later if i'm not mistaken. i remember being surprised that things picked up where i left off. i do remember the first and second af's after the d & c being very fibrous (tmi) and heavy....

through charting and opks i knew i was ovulating normally....


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

With my most recent loss I bled for 15 days and O'd on CD 20, like normal for me. With my previous two losses I was back to normal that same cycle as well, no funky cycles post m/c at all.
Could you be pregnant?


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

: my loss was two weeks ago . .. . . .


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

I m/c naturally (no d&c) last summer. The start of the cycle that included ovulation was about 10wks later.

It was crazy-making and maddening.

A mw friend encouraged me to use the time to express my grief. I have to tell you, while that might be a good suggestion, hearing her say it really ticked me off.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

After my first m/c at 13.5 weeks, I had periods starting 5 weeks later, but I was charting & did not ovulate until the week after my due date had been...about 6 months later. I think I was still emotionally carrying that pregnancy. After my second one, AF showed up 3 weeks later, and I got pregnant before I had another period. Miscarried in very early december, had a baby in late October. 2 of my friends whose miscarriage I know of, got pregnant again before they even had a period.

This time around, I miscarried on the 12th. My bleeding seems to be wrapping up now, so its sortof wait & see what happens with AF.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

After my m/c this summer (followed by a d&c)... I bled for only a day or two, then a week later had some spotting, then started my first AF 5 ish weeks after that. I started charting that cycle, I've been Oing days earlier than before but I guess for the most part I'm "normal" physically. For weeks the hardest thing about the whole process was not being normal for me anyway, I did not want to chart after my d&c... then regretted it later because I always know where I am in my cycle... I was sort of "lost" without knowing what was going on. Good luck to you, HTH, and I'm sorry about your loss


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

I had a natural miscarriage 2.5 years ago. I bled for about 10 days. I O'd 4 weeks after the bleeding stopped and got my period 2 weeks later (6 weeks after m/c). My next cycle was 5 weeks long - 3 weeks until ovulation and then 2 weeks until AF. The next cycle was normal - 4 weeks long and they stayed that way after that.

I was nursing an almost 2 year old at the time.


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

I miscarried naturally and we've used protection ever since so it's _highly_ unlikely I'm pregnant. I guess if I don't see the return of my period soon, I should see a midwife or something. I'm not really worried but my husband is. He thinks there must be something wrong. I'm just frustrated and confused with God and my body right now. First I fall pregnant unexpectedly but happily (heat-of-the-moment type of thing







: ) only to lose it. What was the point, you know? Now I can't seem to even miscarry and return to 'normal' in a properly, timely manner. I know that probably sounds irrational but I'm just














:














:







: with the world right now and kinda feeling sorry for myself. I just want to move on but I can't seem to do that until I can start afresh, so to speak, with my first period. Sigh....

Thanks for all the replies and kind words. I wish you all peace.

Sara


----------



## koalove (Apr 18, 2007)

well i thought they were back on track after 2 months but i was wrong and got pregnant again! i was trying not to get pregnant and was thinking that i wasnt fertile. boy was i wrong. now i have a 5 month old sweetie!


----------



## alyssatuininga (May 14, 2003)

I had a period about 5 weeks after my mc (natural at 8 weeks) but my cycles were really wacky for about 5 months afterward. They were long and weird with very long LP (making me think I was pregnant again). I also had extremely short light periods (which is super abnormal for me). My 5th cycle after was my first "normal" cycle.


----------



## nicksmom03 (Nov 12, 2005)

I had a very light period about 5 weeks post m/c which was preceded by several days of spotting. My next two periods were very heavy with horrible pms symptoms (backache, headaches, severe bloating, moodiness, fatigue). So I feel I'm still waiting for them to return to normal. They were never this bad, ever. I do think I O'd before those two heavy cycles but pretty sure I did not before my first AF following the miscarriage. I'm really hoping things return to normal very soon.


----------

